

Shy U.S. Intellectual Created Playbook Used in a Revolution - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/17/world/middleeast/17sharp.html

======
tokenadult
"That is straight out of Gandhi," Mr. Sharp said. "If people are not afraid of
the dictatorship, that dictatorship is in big trouble."

I wonder which country will find people losing their fear next?

